# failure to keep right



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

If someone was passing, albeit speeding, why would you add on another $100 fine for "failure to keep right"?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Because it is the LAW asshole.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> If someone was passing, albeit speeding, why would you add on another $100 fine for "failure to keep right"?


Because you Passed on the opposite side of devider line, hence Failure To Keep Right. Why add it? Why not. You did it, suffer the fall out of your infraction.

Two more things;

1. Register.
2. If you don't like the ticket, appeal it.

BTW, if it were me and depending on time of day andtraffic, I would have sited you with a Criminal App. for Operating To Endanger. Count your blessings.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Because you were speeding along in the left lane like you owned it?
------------
Chapter 89: Section 4B. Driving in lane nearest right side of way. Upon all ways the driver of a vehicle shall drive in the lane nearest the right side of the way when such lane is available for travel, except when overtaking another vehicle or when preparing for a left turn...


----------

